# Will Letting MJ Soak In olive Oil For A Few Days Get Me High?



## onegow (May 17, 2010)

Wanted to use all my trim if this is possible. If it is, would it be just as effective as cooking with it? Thanks!


----------



## akgrown (May 18, 2010)

no it needs to be heated in order to convert the THC so it can be consumed. If you soak it all night all you will have is greasy trimmings


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 18, 2010)

akgrown said:


> no it needs to be heated in order to convert the THC so it can be consumed. If you soak it all night all you will have is greasy trimmings


not saying your wrong, at all. Im just under the impression that you can eat fresh bud or leaf and get ripped, I always have. I have heard the cooking before it gets you high thing, but you still get stoned eating it fresh. Whats with the olive oil?


----------



## dyzel (May 26, 2010)

In my opinion, fresh bud barely gets you high, and tastes like crap to boot!
Olive oil has a tendency to get rancid pretty quick once organic matter is added to it, so in terms of longevity, the stuff wont keep all that well.
Try heating up the oil over a double boiler to help extract some of that lovely THC.

What has also worked for me is using hash as part of a seasoning mix.

Check it out if your interested

smHASHing seasoning mix


----------



## akgrown (May 26, 2010)

The THC in order for it to be able to be fully absorbed through the stomach lining needs to be converted to THCA. This occurs when the THC reaches a certain temp. The second reason is the when you heat the oil and THC it allows the THC to break down and mix with the oil. As far as BCBUDDY's comment I agree. Oil has a tendency to go rancid quickly with organic matter. keep you oil in an airtight sealed container in the fridgerator when not in use. Hash or Keif make great substitues to using marijuana bud of leaf because, you are not putting clorphyll in your product. (spelling is atrocious, just woke up)


----------



## g00sEgg (May 26, 2010)

Yeah...no matter what anyone says...you can NOT get high from just eating bud. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Motobomb62 (May 26, 2010)

ok I'm going to blow up your bubble again. You can get high from eating raw buds. You will not get the psychadelic high you are most likely looking for beacuse the THC has not decarboxylized. 
THC is soluble in lipids (fats) so oil is a good choice in extracting the THC. Avacado oil would be best because it is high in fats. Without cooking there will still be some THC there and your body will absorb it. You will also get lots of CBD's and therefore still get a lot of medical benefits from it even without the high. 
What your going to want to do to get the most effect and benefit is add heat to the mix. Which speeds up the decarboxylation and conversion to THC. To do this you will follow the same recipe as most cannabutter but instead of sticks of butter use oil (2 cups of oil per lb. of butter substituted). Also you will wait for the oil and water to seperate then put it in the freezer.. not fridge. Once the water freezes you can pour off the oil and leave the water behind. Keep the oil fresh in the fridge for over a month. Use the oil sparinly. The typicall dose for a person of 150 lbs. is around 1 teaspoon.


----------



## mrbunny (May 26, 2010)

Motobomb62 said:


> ok I'm going to blow up your bubble again.
> THC is soluble in lipids (fats) so oil is a good choice in extracting the THC. Avacado oil would be best because it is high in fats.


All vegetable oil is 100% fat. Avocado oil has a higher smoke point than most (520F), but you shouldn't get anywhere NEAR the smoke point when infusing oil with cannabis, you'll break down the THC....that's why a lot of instructions say to mix butter or oil with water...keeps the cooking temp down to 212F. I say use whatever fat you like...if you reach the smoke point you are doing it wrong.


----------



## husalife (May 26, 2010)

Its called a Tincture....

Drop a couple buds in a jar with pure grain alcohol or olive oil and leave it for a few days "olive oil a few weeks" and then strain and

youve made a tincture that will get you high. My girl firend prefers tinctures because it doesnt make her heart as racey feeling, but she 

gets hella stoned and I dont heat anything.


----------



## canadian (May 26, 2010)

Make green dragon instead, that shit will get you fucked! Everclear + weed


----------



## sensisensai (May 26, 2010)

Motobomb62,nailed that shit. Here's your cannacookie  
Ak- how much I gotta pay to have you use me as a guinae pig for all your recipes? Lol I want in man


----------

